# 1st day 1st thread steroids real? test cyp



## red-eyes420 (Oct 27, 2014)

I got some goldline test cyp yesterday cheap I got 7 10ml bottles but they came in plain white box and all product numbers been scratched off the labels.. idk if I can figure how to post pics I will anyone got any info on goldline cyp


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 27, 2014)

Who cares what the product numbers are.
Does it list what's in them?

If you answered yes follow step 1
If you answered no follow step 2

Step 1. Inject that shit!
Step 2. Proceed to step 1


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2014)

^^^^ about the only way to tell. Get some bloodwork done in a few weeks too if you want to be sure.

If it's UGL those numbers don't mean shit anyway


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 27, 2014)

Spike it n find out...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 27, 2014)

lol I am surprised no one has asked Mr. 420 about his training and diet habits or his age and experience in this game before he throws down his unreputable foreign substance , he thinks may or may not be test c

So I guess I will. welcome red eyes , how about a little about yourself such as age and stats training experience . I guess a quick question gets a quick answer but maybe hold off on the pinning till we get a clear idea of you , then we can talk you off the ledge that your gonna jump off anyway or encourage and help you plan if need be


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 27, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> lol I am surprised no one has asked Mr. 420 about his training and diet habits or his age and experience in this game before he throws down his unreputable foreign substance , he thinks may or may not be test c
> 
> So I guess I will. welcome red eyes , how about a little about yourself such as age and stats training experience . I guess a quick question gets a quick answer but maybe hold off on the pinning till we get a clear idea of you , then we can talk you off the ledge that your gonna jump off anyway or encourage and help you plan if need be



I'm gonna go out on a limb and figure that Mr 420 eats plenty of calories daily....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and figure that Mr 420 eats plenty of calories daily....


Funyons and Mt dew get me huge


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

red-eyes420 said:


> I got some goldline test cyp yesterday cheap I got 7 10ml bottles but they came in plain white box and all product numbers been scratched off the labels.. idk if I can figure how to post pics I will anyone got any info on goldline cyp



When in doubt, just pin in your PP, all the pro's do it.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 27, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Funyons and Mt dew get me huge



mmmmmmmmmm funyons


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 27, 2014)

what does it matter what his experience or diet is, after this cycle he will be a veritable freak beast, dwarfing all the other lame ass gym goers throwing 405 through the roof on his bench warm up sets, irrespective of diet and history ...... DUUUUUUUH


----------



## red-eyes420 (Nov 21, 2014)

You lot are ****ing goons. Glad I didnt check the thread. The cyp got chucked out. Just because I blaze weed dosnt mean I dont cant macros to the gram. Not all people who like to smoke gods fruit are fat lazy no brains. Im no beginner in this game but I know why people would rather ask questions face to face. Internet full of dickheads


----------



## red-eyes420 (Nov 21, 2014)

The blob ye your right 1st pin I will turn into the hulk pfft take your bullshit elsewhere I asked a question about a product any1 with any info great anyone who wants to troll phuck off


----------



## bronco (Nov 21, 2014)

red-eyes420 said:


> The blob ye your right 1st pin I will turn into the hulk pfft take your bullshit elsewhere I asked a question about a product any1 with any info great anyone who wants to troll phuck off



Lol... You are taking these comments way to serious. 

What do you mean the cyp got chucked out?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 21, 2014)

red-eyes420 said:


> You lot are ****ing goons. Glad I didnt check the thread. The cyp got chucked out. Just because I blaze weed dosnt mean I dont cant macros to the gram. Not all people who like to smoke gods fruit are fat lazy no brains. Im no beginner in this game but I know why people would rather ask questions face to face. Internet full of dickheads



God's fruit is a gift to us all I agree with you there but these guys are just joking around. They don't mean  anything by it. We like to have a good time and relaxed atmosphere so sometimes thick skin is warranted/needed. Don't take anything to heart.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 21, 2014)

He shows strong signs of having LdS....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 21, 2014)

red-eyes420 said:


> I got some goldline test cyp yesterday cheap I got 7 10ml bottles but they came in plain white box and all product numbers been scratched off the labels.. idk if I can figure how to post pics I will anyone got any info on goldline cyp



This was your first post bud. Sorry but we could have used a bit of back round like this 

Hey fuking goones my name is red eyes I ****ing have my macros down to the fuking gram I fuking bench half a ton regularly for the last 10 fuking years I also am no chump in the game I have cycled my balls off for years and years. Now someone tell me if they heard of gold line.

Here's the issue bro asking if your source is good is like throwing a stone in the lake and expecting it to float. No one knows your source and by the off chance they do its because they have been burned by them before you .

good luck bud I hope you find your answers


----------

